# pulp wood cars



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

My new pulp wood cars awaiting pick up.

















Scratch built in 1:16 scale on 45mm track. The slats are pine my great grandfather stuck up in the barn, the posts are basswood which didn't stain nearly as well.

Harvey C.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Harvey. Any chance of a closer shot of the tension rods - probably the wrong term - across the top. 

Robert


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

There's not much to see about the tie rods, just a bit of wire with a square nut glued to each end. 
Probably made a washer too, but I got lazy. 

Thanks 
Harvey C.


----------

